# 72 degrees in NYC



## Gentlementalman (Dec 20, 2017)

And sitting by the beach with my Dog, listening to Beethoven's 6th 

Anyone else listening outside today?


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

One of those crazy weather days. It's 58 in Phoenix!


----------



## Boston Charlie (Dec 6, 2017)

I don't listen to music when I'm outside. I don't like ear-phones or ear-bugs (they make my ears sweat). When I walk outside, I take a lesson from John Cage and listen to birds tweeting, the wind blowing in the trees, children playing in the park, traffic, etc. 

I took a long walk in the suburbs of Boston today. At 70 F it felt like spring.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

It's also been 70 deg. F in England - if you add the temperatures of the last ten days together.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

65° at 1100 feet in the Adirondacks. I washed my car outdoors. 

I think this thread should be somewhere else? Community Forum?


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

I live in the country and heat my house with wood....think 19th century living

last night I didn't have to build a fire and I had all the windows open and was walking around the house in shorts and a t-shirt

I'm here in southcentral Pennsylvania, so we have the same warm weather you are enjoying up there


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

EdwardBast said:


> 65° at 1100 feet in the Adirondacks. I washed my car outdoors.
> 
> I think this thread should be somewhere else? Community Forum?


There's a fairly active Weather thread in the Community Forum.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

It's only 55 in Carlsbad, CA. Wet suit weather.

Too bad!!


----------



## Boston Charlie (Dec 6, 2017)

Warm weather, cold weather, rain, snow; I'm a person that likes all sorts of weather and am glad I live somewhere where it gets cold in the winter. I can't imagine listening to Tchaikovsky or Sibelius in a place such as Florida where the landscape can't at all approximate the icy north. As spring emerges, Beethoven seems to fit the bill as flowers bloom and birds sing. In summer, there's the fiery music of, I don't know, Scriabin, Khachaturian, de Falla, Vivaldi. In autumn there's Brahms and Britten. The seasons and/or weather seem to dictate much of my listening choices.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Nate Miller said:


> I live in the country and heat my house with wood....think 19th century living
> 
> last night I didn't have to build a fire and I had all the windows open and was walking around the house in shorts and a t-shirt
> 
> I'm here in southcentral Pennsylvania, so we have the same warm weather you are enjoying up there


I generally heat with wood too, but haven't had a fire going for three days now. Baseboard electric is less expensive for me above 40°.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

EdwardBast said:


> I think this thread should be somewhere else? Community Forum?


NO!! This thread is about listening to Beethoven's 6th


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Boston Charlie said:


> I can't imagine listening to Tchaikovsky or Sibelius in a place such as Florida where the landscape can't at all approximate the icy north.


But remember: both of those composers loved Italian weather and wrote music there. Tchaikovsky of course the Capriccio Italien, and Sibelius the "icy" 2nd symphony.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

50 in Socal and also 72 in pittsburgh, pa. now i have never seen it it pittsburgh that warm in feb! i remember a Jan. at a CClub i was working it was so warm all month had the best green fees and cart revenue ever. yea no global warming.....enter john lennon song.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

ldiat said:


> 50 in Socal and also 72 in pittsburgh, pa. now i have never seen it it pittsburgh that warm in feb! i remember a Jan. at a CClub i was working it was so warm all month had the best green fees and cart revenue ever. yea no global warming.....enter john lennon song.


In central Texas it was 77 yesterday for the high and 41 today.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

Yuck! 72 degrees makes me want to stay inside.

BTW, you NYC residents must be new to this whole global warming thing. The fact that it has only hit 70 degrees a few times this winter where I live is a miracle (IMO). Last winter we were hitting it every single week and it just made me hate everything more because I want winter to be winter.

I'm not an outdoor person altogether, though. I only go outside if I have to. I don't want to spend leisure time outside. Inside with regulated temperature away from the bright sun, bugs, and unnecessarily noisy passing by cars is best. Best for listening to music, best for everything.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

It's perfect Sibelius weather _here_ today ~ the icy 4th Symphony, to be exact! We're on our second snow day, with more predicted tonight, & the afternoon temp. reached a balmy (ha!) 36 degrees, after hitting a low of 25 last night. Definitely _*not*_ our usual mild & wet Feb. weather here in the PNW!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Is this the weather thread?


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Is this the weather thread?


well mayb not a thread but a "weather report" any thing goes!!:tiphat:


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

You don't even want to know.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Room2201974 said:


> You don't even want to know.


I do, I work in customer service and talked to several members in Florida who told me about the weather.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> I do, I work in customer service and talked to several members in Florida who told me about the weather.


Last three weeks:

Highs 84-89
Lows 65-69
Trace of rain.
Steady SE wind whipping off an Atlantic high.

This will continue for another 7 days. Warmest February I can remember. Golf handicap going down.


----------

